# My K30 singledoser



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

Works great.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Levvieman

It certainly grinds but couple of questions. It is quite clumpy so what is pushing the beans into the burrs, or if an auger is fitted that draws them in. With there being no weight behind the beans to push them through, then presumably the burrs cannot grind to the same consistency with the beans towards the end? Just interested to know your thoughts on this Al.

I think when people often say single dose, they mean a few things added together. The ability to switch between espresso and brewed with ease. Dealing with both sorts of retention and uniformity of grinds


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Levvieman
> 
> It certainly grinds but couple of questions. It is quite clumpy so what is pushing the beans into the burrs, or if an auger is fitted that draws them in. With there being no weight behind the beans to push them through, then presumably the burrs cannot grind to the same consistency with the beans towards the end? Just interested to know your thoughts on this Al.
> 
> I think when people often say single dose, they mean a few things added together. The ability to switch between espresso and brewed with ease. Dealing with both sorts of retention and uniformity of grinds


 The clumsiness ....well it is fresh roasted Malabar.Static as hell.

I don't believe unimodal distribution is that important.It may be important under the microscope but anything that isn't noticeable by taste to me isn't contributing anything in my espresso quest.I like to keep things simple.

So I let the beans bounce around in the hopper.Filled or empty hopper?

I don't taste any difference.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Levvieman Again, I am not disputing anything you say. I am not famed for my shot preparation and think a lot of people faff on far too much! But, if the grinds are not distributed fairly evenly might that not encourage channeling? I would have thought so in theory, yet the one handed shot you pulled looked fine!


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Levvieman Again, I am not disputing anything you say. I am not famed for my shot preparation and think a lot of people faff on far too much! But, if the grinds are not distributed fairly evenly might that not encourage channeling? I would have thought so in theory, yet the one handed shot you pulled looked fine!


 I like making videos.😁If you want I'll make one with a naked.

But it's like with audio. I used to listen to Tannoy speakers for more than 10 years . At a certain moment my dealer tried to convince me to buy their new supertweeter. Very expensive but they could go up to 40000 hz I believe it was.

That's pretty high but I was then 57 years old so my guess is my hearing didn't hear anything above 17000. Maybe less.

Same goes in espresso.I believe everything that is measurable be it under a microscope or with a refr. meter. But if I can't taste the difference than that piece of equipment or routine isn't right for me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Levvieman said:


> But it's like with audio. I used to listen to Tannoy speakers for more than 10 years . At a certain moment my dealer tried to convince me to buy their new supertweeter. Very expensive but they could go up to 40000 hz I believe it was.
> 
> That's pretty high but I was then 57 years old so my guess is my hearing didn't hear anything above 17000. Maybe less.


 I'm 61 and I can just about hear 12KHz, 11.7Khz is definite. I think 18 to 20K is the limit of human hearing for an 18 year old


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Levvieman said:


> Very expensive but they could go up to 40000 hz I believe it was.


 Thats so you Cats, Dog's and the Bats outside could appreciate your taste in music.


----------

